# erwerben vs. erstehen vs. sich etwas anschaffen vs. kaufen



## polina.hgswrkl

Hallo an alle! 

Ich habe eine Frage. Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen erwerben, erstehen, sich etwas anschaffen und kaufen? Oder sind es alle Synonyme?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Frieder

kaufen - etwas anschaffen - erwerben - erstehen

Das ist für mich die Reihenfolge von einfach bis gehoben. Ich halte sie für Synonyme (mit kleinsten Einschränkungen).


----------



## polina.hgswrkl

Frieder said:


> kaufen - etwas anschaffen - erwerben - erstehen
> 
> Das ist für mich die Reihenfolge von einfach bis gehoben. Ich halte sie für Synonyme (mit kleinsten Einschränkungen).


Vielen Dank für die Antwort!

Könntest Sie mir bitte über die Einschränkungen erzählen?


----------



## Frank78

kaufen - etwas mit Geld in seinen Besitz bringen
sich etwas anschaffen - wie kaufen, nur meist für größere/teurere Dinge benutzt
erwerben - wie "anschaffen"
erstehen - etwas seltenenes/wenig verfügaberes kaufen




Frieder said:


> kaufen - etwas anschaffen - erwerben - erstehen
> 
> Das ist für mich die Reihenfolge von einfach bis gehoben. Ich halte sie für Synonyme (mit kleinsten Einschränkungen).



Erstehen empfindest du als geboben? Bei mir wäre es zwischen kaufen und anschaffen.


----------



## polina.hgswrkl

Frank78 said:


> kaufen - etwas mit Geld in seinen Besitz bringen
> sich etwas anschaffen - wie kaufen, nur meist für größere/teurere Ding benutzt
> erwerben - wie "anschaffen"
> erstehen - etwas seltenenes/wenig verfügaberes kaufen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erstehen empfindest du als geboben? Bei mir wäre es zwischen kaufen und anschaffen.


Vielen Dank!

In einem Buch steht: "Ich hielt bei einem Sportgeschäft und erstand einen Baseballschläger und zwei Dosen Pfefferspray". Das Verb erstehen betont in dem Fall, dass die Dingen nicht in jedem Laden verfügbar sind, oder? Wenn ich sagen würde, ich habe mir einen Baseballschläger und zwei Dosen Pfefferspray gekauft / angeschafft, wäre es auch korrekt?


----------



## Frank78

polina.hgswrkl said:


> Vielen Dank!
> 
> In einem Buch steht: "Ich hielt bei einem Sportgeschäft und erstand einen Baseballschläger und zwei Dosen Pfefferspray". Das Verb erstehen betont in dem Fall, dass die Dingen nicht in jedem Laden verfügbar sind, oder? Wenn ich sagen würde, ich habe mir einen Baseballschläger und zwei Dosen Pfefferspray gekauft / angeschafft, wäre es auch korrekt?



Ja, so würde ich das auch interpretieren. "Erstehen" ist schon ziemlich seltsam hier.


----------



## manfy

Frank78 said:


> Ja, so würde ich das auch interpretieren. "Erstehen" ist schon ziemlich seltsam hier.


Wirklich?
'Etwas erstehen' hat jetzt keinerlei Konnotation, "dass die Dingen nicht in jedem Laden verfügbar sind". Es ist nur ein anderes Register als die anderen Wörter.

Rein semantisch betrachtet, sticht nur 'anschaffen' heraus. Es besagt, dass man etwas in seinen Besitz bringt. Dass es gekauft wurde wird zwar suggeriert aber wenn man sich jetzt ein Auto stiehlt anstatt es zu kaufen, hat man es sich - rein technisch betrachtet - eigentlich auch "angeschafft".


----------



## polina.hgswrkl

manfy said:


> Wirklich?
> 'Etwas erstehen' hat jetzt keinerlei Konnotation, "dass die Dingen nicht in jedem Laden verfügbar sind". Es ist nur ein anderes Register als die anderen Wörter.
> 
> Rein semantisch betrachtet, sticht nur 'anschaffen' heraus. Es besagt, dass man etwas in seinen Besitz bringt. Dass es gekauft wurde wird zwar suggeriert aber wenn man sich jetzt ein Auto stiehlt anstatt es zu kaufen, hat man es sich - rein technisch betrachtet - eigentlich auch "angeschafft".


Danke! Aber da hier eine verschiedene Meinung zum Thema haben, bin ich grade verwirrt


----------



## Demiurg

Frank78 said:


> Erstehen empfindest du als geboben? Bei mir wäre es zwischen kaufen und anschaffen.


"erstehen" klingt für mich total gehoben.  Ich würde es selbst nie verwenden.

"anschaffen" ist m.E. ein ganz normales Wort, das auch umgangssprachlich verwendet werden kann:

_Ich habe mir einen Winkelschleifer angeschafft._


----------



## Frank78

Demiurg said:


> "erstehen" klingt für mich total gehoben.  Ich würde es selbst nie verwenden.



Auch in Sätzen wie "Letztes Wochenende habe ich auf dem Flohmark eine über 100 Jahre alte Silberdose erstanden"?


----------



## Demiurg

Frank78 said:


> Auch in Sätzen wie "Letztes Wochenende habe ich auf dem Flohmark eine über 100 Jahre alte Silberdose erstanden"?


Absolut nicht. So reden Figuren in Romanen, aber ich kenne niemanden in meinem Umfeld, der "erstehen" verwenden würde.  Das Wort existiert im lokalen Dialekt nicht und folglich auch nicht in der (lokalen) Umgangssprache.


----------



## Frank78

Demiurg said:


> Absolut nicht. So reden Figuren in Romanen, aber ich kenne niemanden in meinem Umfeld, der "erstehen" verwenden würde.  Das Wort existiert im lokalen Dialekt nicht und folglich auch nicht in der (lokalen) Umgangssprache.



Wahrscheinlich ist das nur im Osten üblicher, da man hier jahrzehntelang ALLES erstehen musste.


----------



## Alemanita

polina.hgswrkl said:


> In einem Buch steht: "Ich hielt bei einem Sportgeschäft und erstand einen Baseballschläger und zwei Dosen Pfefferspray".





Demiurg said:


> So reden Figuren in Romanen,



Demiurgs Meinung teile ich.
Jetzt wäre es schön zu erfahren, in welchem Buch Polinas dieser Satz stand.


----------



## manfy

Frank78 said:


> Auch in Sätzen wie "Letztes Wochenende habe ich auf dem Flohmark eine über 100 Jahre alte Silberdose erstanden"?


 Ich schon!
Ich glaube, es handelt sich nur um regional unterschiedliche Sprachanwendung.
In deinem Beispiel, in dem man (unerwarteterweise) etwas Spezielles erwerben konnte, würde ich auch 'erstanden' sagen, bei alltäglichem Zeugs, das man einfach so tagtäglich kauft, aber nie. 
z.B.
Q: Wo warst du denn?
A1: Ich war nur grad draußen um Zigaretten zu kaufen. 
A2: Ich war nur grad draußen um Zigaretten zu erstehen.


----------



## Frank78

manfy said:


> Ich schon!
> Ich glaube, es handelt sich nur um regional unterschiedliche Sprachanwendung.
> In deinem Beispiel, in dem man (unerwarteterweise) etwas Spezielles erwerben konnte, würde ich auch 'erstanden' sagen, bei alltäglichem Zeugs, das man einfach so tagtäglich kauft, aber nie.
> z.B.
> Q: Wo warst du denn?
> A1: Ich war nur grad draußen um Zigaretten zu kaufen.
> A2: Ich war nur grad draußen um Zigaretten zu erstehen.



Dem stimme ich hundertprozentig zu. Ich habe auch nirgends behauptet, es kann für Dinge des täglichen Bedarfs verwendet werden. Deswegen klang für mich erstehen, im Satz des OP seltsam, was du ja nicht wirklich nachvollziehen konntest in #7


----------



## Alemanita

Alemanita said:


> Jetzt wäre es schön zu erfahren, in welchem Buch Polinas dieser Satz stand.


Gesucht und gefunden: Jilliane Hoffman, Insomnia, (mMn: schlechte) Übersetzung aus dem amerikanischen Englisch durch ein Übersetzerinnen-Duo.


----------



## manfy

Frank78 said:


> Dem stimme ich hundertprozentig zu. Ich habe auch nirgends behauptet, es kann für Dinge des täglichen Bedarfs verwendet werden. Deswegen klang für mich erstehen, im Satz des OP seltsam, was du ja nicht wirklich nachvollziehen konntest in #7


Nee, meine Überraschung bezog sich da hauptsächlich auf deine Zustimmung zu "Das Verb erstehen betont in dem Fall, dass die Dingen nicht in jedem Laden verfügbar sind, oder?".
Aber damit widerspreche ich mir ja eigentlich fast selbst....
Ich sehe/beschreibe 'erstehen' lieber so, dass es sich dabei um den Kauf eines Teiles dreht, das für den Käufer einen speziellen Wert oder eine spezielle Bedeutung hat.
Zum Beispiel: ein Auto kann man heute an allen Ecken kaufen, neu, gebraucht, was auch immer. Aber wenn sich ein 18-jähriger, der praktisch kein Geld hat, dann doch zu einem Autokauf - ob billig oder teuer - durchringt, würde er das dann wohl stolz als "ich habe ein Auto erstanden" kundtun.


----------



## Alemanita

Frank78 said:


> "Letztes Wochenende habe ich auf dem Flohmark eine über 100 Jahre alte Silberdose erstanden


Oder: "Geh vorsichtig mit den Teetassen um, die habe ich kürzlich erst *für teures Geld erstanden*!"
So wie Manfy:


manfy said:


> Ich sehe/beschreibe 'erstehen' lieber so, dass es sich dabei um den Kauf eines Teiles geht, das für den Käufer einen speziellen Wert oder eine spezielle Bedeutung hat.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> "erstehen" klingt für mich total gehoben. Ich würde es selbst nie verwenden.
> 
> 
> Frank78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Auch in Sätzen wie "Letztes Wochenende habe ich auf dem Flohmark eine über 100 Jahre alte Silberdose erstanden"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demiurg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolut nicht. So reden Figuren in Romanen
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Ich sehe das wie Frank. Von "gehoben" sehe ich keine Spur, relativ selten ist "erstehen" aber schon im Vergleich zu "kaufen".

DWDS stuft "erstehen" sogar als ugs. ein:


> erstehen
> _ umgangssprachlich_ etw. (mit einiger Mühe) käuflich erwerben
> _gute Plätze für die Theatervorstellung erstehen
> er hat das Haus durch die Vermittlung eines Bekannten erstehen können_


Typische Verbindungen mit _erstehen_ sind "Flohmarkt, Trödler, Schwarzmarkt, ..."



manfy said:


> Ich glaube, es handelt sich nur um regional unterschiedliche Sprachanwendung.


Schon möglich, aber soviel ich weiß, stammt Demiurg etwa aus derselben Ecke wie ich.


----------



## anahiseri

polina.hgswrkl said:


> In einem Buch steht: "Ich hielt bei einem Sportgeschäft und erstand einen Baseballschläger und zwei Dosen Pfefferspray". Das Verb erstehen betont in dem Fall, dass die Dingen nicht in jedem Laden verfügbar sind, oder? Wenn ich sagen würde, ich habe mir einen Baseballschläger und zwei Dosen Pfefferspray gekauft / angeschafft, wäre es auch korrekt?


Für mich klingt "erstand" hier etwas humoristisch, gerade weil es ein eher gehobenes Wort ist in einem umgangssprachlichen Kontext.


----------



## Sowka

anahiseri said:


> Für mich klingt "erstand" hier etwas humoristisch, gerade weil es ein eher gehobenes Wort ist in einem umgangssprachlichen Kontext.


Ich stimme anahiseri zu und möchte ergänzen, dass das Verb "anschaffen" hier ganz unpassend wäre (wie aus vorherigen Beiträgen hervorgeht).

"Kaufen" hingegen wäre das üblichste Verb an dieser Stelle.


----------



## polina.hgswrkl

anahiseri said:


> Für mich klingt "erstand" hier etwas humoristisch, gerade weil es ein eher gehobenes Wort ist in einem umgangssprachlichen Kontext.


Vielen Dank! Das Buch ist schlecht übersetzt, oder? Würde man "ich erstand mir zwei Dosen Pffeferspray" nie sagen?


----------



## polina.hgswrkl

Eine letzte Frage: wann benutzt man das Verb erwerben? Auf eure Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen!


----------



## Frieder

polina.hgswrkl said:


> Würde man "ich erstand mir zwei Dosen Pfefferspray" nie sagen?


Nein, _erstehen_ wird nie reflexiv gebraucht. "Ich erstand zwei Dosen Erbsen" kann man hingegen sagen, auch wenn es , wie gesagt, in meinen Ohren veraltet, gehoben oder humoristisch klingt (je nach Kontext und Situation).



polina.hgswrkl said:


> wann benutzt man das Verb erwerben?


Das benutzt man häufig, wenn es um Immobilien geht. Außerhalb dieses Kontextes würde ich _erwerben_ nicht benutzen. 

Auch im Juristendeutsch wird häufig von _erwerben _gesprochen.


----------

